# Acta De FinalizaciÓn De Obras



## zetamartinez

*Alguien me ayuda a traducir al inglés: ACTA DE FINALIZACIÓN DE OBRAS (Act of building permit??) Y ACTA DE DEPÓSITO DEL LIBRO DEL EDIFICIO, gracias. zeta*


----------



## Eye in the Sky

memorandum of completion?


----------



## gpascenso

I would say "acceptance test report", which should be signed by the buyer


----------



## Eye in the Sky

No le veo mucha relación entre la traducción literal ('Informe de prueba de aceptación') y la expresión 'acta de finalización de obras'. Por qué crees, gpascenso, que es  'acceptance test report'?
A little tune-up on my earlier version: Memorandum of work completion.


----------



## gpascenso

Muchísimas gracias por haber preguntado esta aclaración. Creo que mi traducción sea la mas correcta solamente si estamos hablando de informatica. Te hago un ejemlpo. En una invitación a presentar oferta, un Banco de la República de un estado sur americano requiere al proveedor la planeación y ejecución de pruebas de la personalización del sistema informatico. El proveedor tiene que ofrecer también garantía sobre los productos y servicios por un plazo de 12 meses contados a partir de la fecha de suscripción del acta de finalización de la etapa de pruebas de aceptación del sistema. En este caso, si queremos traducir esta expresión por un proveedor norte americano, tenemos que emplear la expresión típica del lenguaje informatico. He trabajado muchos años en proyectos informáticos internacionales y "(Final) Acceptance Test Report" es la expreción estandárd. Es un informe formal y, ene el caso citado, tiene que ser suscrivido por el Banco siempre y quando acepta el sistema informatico.


----------



## k-in-sc

Here, in the context of construction, I think it would be a "certificate of completion" or "certificate of occupancy'' (meaning the building has been inspected and is ready for use):
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1031&bih=624&q=building+permit+%22certificate+of+completion%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=Couzv5j6gTJmnFZXggwTk36QhAAAAqgQFT9A6ePE


----------



## gpascenso

Yes, I agree, it depends on the context, and in the case of buildings I would translate as you suggest. Conceptually, both translations refer to the same event, however the exact words to choose are those commonly employed in the specific sector in which the language is used. Likewise in buildings, any serious software application must be thoroughly inspected and tested, especially in a live environment, and formally declared ready  for use in production. I posted my comment because I thought the thread was about specialized terminology and not just about buildings.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

gpascenso said:


> Muchísimas gracias por haber (preguntado) pedido/solicitado esta aclaración. Creo que mi traducción (sea) es la mas correcta solamente si estamos hablando de informatica. Te (hago) doy un ejemlpo. En una invitación a presentar oferta, un Banco de la República de un estado suramericano requiere al proveedor la planeación y ejecución de pruebas de la personalización del sistema informatico. El proveedor tiene que ofrecer también garantía sobre los productos y servicios (por) durante un plazo de 12 meses contados a partir de la fecha de suscripción del acta de finalización de la etapa de pruebas de aceptación del sistema. En este caso, si queremos traducir esta expresión por un proveedor norteamericano, tenemos que emplear la expresión típica del lenguaje informatico. He trabajado muchos años en proyectos informáticos internacionales y "(Final) Acceptance Test Report" es la expreSión (estandárd) estándar. Es un informe formal y, ene el caso citado, tiene que ser (suscrivido) suscrito por el Banco siempre y cuando acepte el sistema informatico.



A few corrections (hope you don't mind), and thanks for the explanation! Very handy.


----------



## gpascenso

¡¡Te agradezco mucho!! Puedo leer Español sin muchos problemas, pero no se todavia escrivirlo muy bien :-(


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Seguro que pronto lo estarás escribiendo muy bien. Just don't stop practicing!


----------



## gpascenso

¡El pais suramericano citado es... la Colombia! Si ganaremos el contracto, es posible que yo venga en Colombia, seguramente a Bogotá. Pero tenque que esperar el exito de la oferta presentada.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Ok, we'll keep in touch!


----------

